
Show HN: A Comprehensive Free Course in Deep Learning Using TensorFlow - ultera3
https://github.com/astorfi/TensorFlow-World#3
======
ChristianGeek
OP, could you update the title to reflect the fact that this is from 2017?

------
tvtech
Cool course. Would be better if it was updated to include GANs.

